# Classics, Customs, Rat Rods, and Choppers.... Your invited



## JR'S MONARK (Jul 25, 2009)

The Chopaderos
California Dreamin Cruise 2009

Ok, so we are working on some plans! Please remember that this is So Cal so all plan?s are ?loose? and there will be plenty of time for everyone to do as much as they want or a little as they want.


Thurday Sept 17th
Get to know a Chopadero Day in Carlsbad, Ca. 
Some light afternoon cruising with a late afternoon Bar B Q. Everyone should be in town at this point so we can all get together. There are many bars within striking distance?so who knows what the evening will bring.

Friday Sept 18th 
Venice Beach Cruise
We will leave for Venice Beach, Ca. mid morning. Once there we will have a some food & hit the bike path?Dero Stylo?buzzed & 2 wide. There will be a 15 mile cruise along the coast south to Redondo Beach. I thought about it I decided that we will spend most of the day in and around Venice Beach...there is so much to see and it's a great spot to see & be seen . don't get me wrong...there will still be some riding, it's just too cool of a place to hit & quit. ;D


Saturday Sept 19th 
J Luv?s (aka JR'S MONARK) Bay Bash Cruise
This is also a semi long distance cruise around beautiful Mission bay in San Diego. It will start on Crown Point and eventually lead us to Mission Beach Boardwalk, where there will be plenty of beer stops and people watching.


Sunday Sept 20th 
Ol Skool Chopadero Cruise
Join us as we retrace the original 2003 path of the first official Chopaderos ride in Carlsbad.

QUESTIONS?
GET MORE INFO ON 
WWW.​CHOPADEROS.​COM


----------

